# Eclipse Jerky (Lemon Pepper!)



## phatbac (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello,

With the occasion of the eclipse coming up and a small lunch party planned for it at work to mark the occasion ( we should see 94% here) i decided to make some Pulled Pork (see another thread next week on this) and try to make a batch of Beef Jerky for the event. I started with the Lemon Pepper recipe we got a thread about earlier from Noboundaries (Ray)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/266786/lemon-pepper-jerky-recipe

and i am making a double batch -- one for the wife and one for work.

I am going to try to update with  qview every step of the way.  I cut up about 2.5# of eye of round for one batch and 2.5# of Bottom Round (rump roast) for the other batch. the plan is to marinade till Saturday or Sunday and then cold smoke on my WSM over some hickory pellets! I may have to finish a little in the oven depends on how the WSM does. 

Here is the first pic

View media item 547348
More to follow!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 16, 2017)

Good start Aaron!  I smoked up a batch yesterday!  We're going to be just a couple miles north of the centerline of totality in Salem, OR. Going to get all my gear out tomorrow for a solar test run (telescope with solar filter, tracker, and camera attachment).  Wife is all set with her camera and tripods.  Now we just need to pray for clear skies where we'll be observing.  Oh the things we do for 2 minutes of fun!


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 17, 2017)

PB, Good start ,keep us posted !


----------



## phatbac (Aug 17, 2017)

So i have been rotating and moving the bags of meat and marinade around about twice a day (before i leave for work and when i get home). I took a pic this morning of them. When i smoke them Sunday i will use WSM as a cold smoker with an A-MAZE-N Pellet System. i will try to get some good pictures of how i do that this weekend.

Here is what it looked like this morning... 

View media item 547411
More to follow...

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## phatbac (Aug 21, 2017)

As promised there is more pics for the steps of eclipse jerky!

Done marinading

View media item 548097
Spread out on the smoker rack

View media item 548098
More to follow!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## phatbac (Aug 21, 2017)

Now that the jerky is on the smokers racks we can begin the dehydration process.

I'm using a WSM 22.5 inch as a cold smoker and dehydrator.

View media item 548099
I am use a little bit of charcoal as my heat source and an A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker as my smoke source

View media item 548100
i lit about 4 pieces of charcoal and got them hot in a chimney and i put one in the end of the tray to get the pellets going

and the other 3 went at the end of the charcoal and got it lit.

I was able to maintain a temp of no more 165 degrees.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## phatbac (Aug 21, 2017)

After 8 hours of smoking and low heat from the smoker the jerky was done!

The flavor was fantastic and the texture was great too. a nice soft chew!

View media item 548101\

One quart to take to work for our eclipse party and

one quart for the Mrs. (she loves jerky)!

View media item 548102
A Big Thanks to Ray (Noboundaries) for the recipe

and thanks to you for looking.

appreciate any points or comments you have and happy Eclipse day!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 21, 2017)

Glad you liked it, Aaron!

We're looking at clear blue skies and two clusters of sunspots currently.  Let me see if I can take a pic with my phone.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 21, 2017)

20170821_090558.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ Aug 21, 2017






Not a great picture, but you can see the one group of sunnspots.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 23, 2017)

PB, Good job on the jerky, it looks delicious!


----------



## phatbac (Aug 24, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> PB, Good job on the jerky, it looks delicious!


Thank you. everyone at work loved it and the Boss loved her half!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------

